
A service that generates audio versions of articles,built by a 17-year-old - binumathew1988
https://oyestartups.com/interviews/blogcast
======
skilled
An earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19454863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19454863)

A pretty sensationalistic title, especially when you take into the
consideration that this is a "product" that plugs directly into the Google
Speech API.

